# Using my laptop in England



## 3kids4me (Mar 6, 2008)

So is it true that all I need is a plug converter, and that the laptop will automatically change voltage?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## somerville (Mar 6, 2008)

Most likely.  Just make sure the charger says 120/240 volts (or thereabouts), 50 - 60 cycles.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 6, 2008)

Agree with Somerville but since internet cafe's are everywhere, I never take mine anyway. Unless there is a reason for taking your own for files or business restrictions, its just something else to lug along.

Cheers


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 6, 2008)

You will also need a telephone adapter and a local access number if you want dial up internet connectivity in the UK. WiFi is less common but available in some properties.


----------



## london (Mar 6, 2008)

*Laptop in England*

We never take a laptop to England. For the last 10 years, we have been going to London 2 or 3 times a year.

Internet cafe's are everywhere with cost very reasonable. About a pound for an hour.

When we visited for a week at a timeshare in Cornwall, we found the town library had free internet access for 1/2 at a time.

Just remember to log out of your email from a public computer location.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks all.  

Actually, the flat I'm renting has WiFi.

Last time I was in London, we used an internet cafe and some guy got arrested there for installing something on the computers that pulled people's private info off.  He was posing as an employee on weekends when the cafe isn't staffed, and then setting folks up with certain computers.....


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 7, 2008)

I like to travel light and lugging my laptop around on vacation is something I avoid.  That is particularly true in the UK where you can use the internet free at most public libraries.  In addition, there are the internet cafes.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 7, 2008)

My 2 cents - I know it's tempting but IMO you will have your hands full with luggage for 2...I'd leave the laptop at home.


----------

